# Goat off feed- suggestions?



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a doe off feed this morning. It was too dark to take her temp, she is standing off in the barn alone, not interested when I bring feed to her. She has gotten more hay then usual (my father passed away this week so other people have been feeding hay for me). I did put out new baking soda. Other possibilities? bloat? She is standing fine, no teeth grinding, not rigid, no stargazing or crazy eyes.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a friend with a pygmy with the same thing. She called the vet out he gave a B-1 shot to stimulate the rumen and an antibiotic shot because we discovered his scur was broken off. She took his temp in the a.m. that was 100.3 then a half hour later at 101.5 and the vet took it 1.5 hours later at 102.5. The only thing he had before the vet got there was some nutri-drench. I would try to get a temp on her asap to help you figure it out.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I took her temp and it was low. She did eat some hay finally. I listened with the stethoscope and I can hear normal rumen function. I also gave b12 paste. i can do thiamine if needed.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

You may consider Probiotics and Nurta-Drench.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

First off, I'm so sorry for your loss Jen! Was this unexpected?

As for feeding too much hay, don't worry, that isn't really possible. It's the too much grain you need to watch for. Is this doe nursing? If so I would give her some calcium drench. I'd also give a shot of thiamine since the weather has been so crazy it can't hurt.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes my dad had a heart attack Friday- age 61

the goat is Wildflower- she kidded with you in Feb- I dried her off last month.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Thinking of you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'd also give a shot of thiamine since the weather has been so crazy it can't hurt.





> You may consider Probiotics and Nurta-Drench.


 I agree...with both .. to give probiotics paste...and Thiamine.... she may have a tummy ache...also give baking soda... I'd give the probiotics for 3 days with baking soda...she should improve pretty quickly..... :hug:

Is she getting loose salt and minerals?

Keep her in a warm place... if you have to put a heat lamp out for her..do so... if she is sub temp.... what was her temp?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

It was a little below this am- I will go take it again soon. It is very warm today here. She does get salt, minerals and baking soda. I can add some probios also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jen :hug: 

As far as Wildflower, these are all good suggestions, I too will also second the thiamine injection...if you can't get the straight thiamine, do a 4-6 cc dose of FORTIFIED B complex, it will stimulate her appetite as well as give her a boost in thiamine to help ward off polio.


----------

